# Tankmates



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm going to be getting a dwarf lionfish here within the next few weeks and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for tankmates. It's a 29g and will have live sand and live rock.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You're pretty much will have to have him by himself in that tank size. I'd go with a larger tank with a dwarf lionfish even though it states a 30 G tank minmum size required for that fish. They get about 7 inches as adults. Go with a 55G tank and house him with other agressive fish.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

they get to 7 inches? whoa, learn something new every day. Thanks for the input


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

30 gallon is minimum, but bigger is definitely better as they progress in size. They're pretty peaceful, you just need to find a suitable tankmate (and hopefully have it "grow up alongside of it"). Most new additions are immediately seen as competitors or food.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

A larger tank just isn't an option, my friend has a 75g with all the equipment for SW minus lighting but I simply can't afford to fill it with everything it would need and buy lighting for it, not to mention I'd be far to tempted to throw alot of expensive fish in the tank and my budget just can't handle that. So It'll be the 29g permenantly. I could probably do something like starfish and little bottom dwellers couldn't I? Maybe some cleaner shrimp


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lionfish are predators. Its just that simple. They will eat what they find. I suggest you consider a different fish, especially in such a small tank.


----------



## Fishy_Burger (Feb 28, 2007)

30 gallon is fine for a dwarf lionfish, they dont do much though. Mostly 'sit' on the rocks until something they can eat swims past. I think you should have a few nice fish, maybe seahorses a 29 gallon would be a good seahorse tank. My friend has a dwarf lion in a 15 gallon tank, and its about 4" (they would rarely grow to 7" in captivity, 4-5" is more likely) And its fine, its a bit boaring though, no inverts (well he couldn't anyway as its FO).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-11/fm/feature/index.php


----------

